# What is your Worst 40k related injury?



## shakrut (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sat at my PC, just having to put my SoB to one side as I have cut my finger open with a Stanly knife.... 
It's got me wondering.. what is the worst injury that you have picked up in the name of your hobby? (modeling or playing) Mine is the aforementioned Stanly knife...


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I cut my finger almost to the bone with a utility knife cutting insulation board.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

I've got a gash on my thumb right now from an xacto knife...nasty buggers.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

On Monday night I had my pride wounded by two Daemon Princes...


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

lol, my worst so far is glueing bodyparts to bodyparts, i hate superglue so much lol and no, it wasnt ike american pie


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I've stabbed myself plenty of times already of my Lizardmen Saurus Spear...lizards...

But I think my best/worst was supergluing my forehead to my desk.

Got really frustrated putting an Assault Marine on his base. I calmly moved everything aside and out of the way, before slamming my head on the desk. Would've gotten another whack or two in, if it wasn't for the fact my head didn't come back up.

Yeah, I had a huge red mark on my forehead from skin loss for the next few days.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

Blind Cougar said:


> Well, I've stabbed myself plenty of times already of my Lizardmen Saurus Spear...lizards...
> 
> But I think my best/worst was supergluing my forehead to my desk.
> 
> ...


lmao, omg thats fucking hilarious, +rep and your in my sig now


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I superglued a railgun to the palm of my hand once but that's about it as far as 40K related injuries go.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I recently sliced my thumb up a good bit with a hobby knife, before I bettered my technique.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

I stabbed myself in the thumb a week ago, the knife just stayed inside for a while, and I just sat there in shock, not even thinking of pulling out the knife, and when I did, I didn't have to paint blood on my chainswords for a while. :grin:


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

so many xacto cuts i can even remember anymore and countless time having to cut my fingers apart or off a model lol.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Besides cutting myself and super gluing my fingers together more times than I can remember last year I dropped an exacto knife... and it landed in my thigh, killy bit first of course! I'm just grateful it wasn't any higher.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Lost an arm and a leg to a basilisk shell.


----------



## Zeruel13 (Jun 9, 2008)

I can't remember exactly what I was putting together but whatever it was it was kind of a tight fit and as a result by some means the glue managed to squirt out right into my eye. Luckily I actually have an eye wash station in my home.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Lost my balance leaning over the battle and set my hand down on my chaos termies. Two came up off the table stuck to my hand. Darn spiky bits.

oh, they had the mark of khorne.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Worst injury from gaming that I have seen was many years ago. One of the regulars was walking into the game club talking on his cell phone in one hand, and carrying his box of mini's in the other arm when he caught his foot on one of the legs of the game table. He went down hard, mini's went flying every where, the table came down on top of him and the cell phone went sailing into the sink on the far wall. Needless to say it was not a good moment in his life. We still laugh about it to this day.

My personal worst injury was having the x-acto knife go under the nail on my thumb all the way up to the "hilt." I buried that blade deep. That was painful.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

My biggest injury was to my own self respect, cut my self good on a slicer at work (Deli) and when my manager asked if I was ok I told her "Ya its cool, I only took 1 wound and I passed my feel no pain test" ...

I am a sad person


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Used to cut myself all the time, there is actual blood and sweat in some of my models no tears though. I keep wondering that if I had spoken a few arcane words over them if they would come to life:grin:.

Oh and does a a bad back from lugging around too much 40k crap count.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

first time spraying, had a faulty can and the fumes were coming out pretty strong, made me dizzy and I fell, scraping my head along the wall in my garage... I think there's still some hair and blood on the wall.... could've been the large amount of petrol in there too....


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to know my injury brings laughter to others.

Thus is my goal in life!


----------



## Marshal Balian (Apr 25, 2008)

The standard hobby knife cut to the thumb. The gluing of the fingers to either the model or another finger(the model ones are the best because the skin remains on some of my models and I just paint over them). And one night I was removing some flash off of a model I glued together and thought it was dry and flicked the bits into my eye. Luckily it hit the outer portion. All is good now.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

me, I roled a snake-eyes and my head exploded. One of my buddies managed to cut the same finger 5 times with an x-acto over the course of 2 days though.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Sliced two fingers open at 4am and decided to super glue them shut.

Chaosftw


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Was doing a heavy flamer conversion on a Furioso dreadnought (Metal). So while clipping off the storm bolter piece by piece until filing time was needed, a HUGE chunk of metal goes flying straight into my tear duct. Needless to say the feeling of a piece of metal moving at such a high speed smacking right into the tear duct of your eye doesn't feel too good. So after a LONG few minutes, i removed it safely, had i didnt, a piece of my eye might have came off too. Stepping onto a spiky bit bare foot hurts too


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

All these knife injuries, use clippers! Although I have still managed to cut myself with them.

After a particularly busy day of painting, when I first started out, my hands were covered with paint. Of course citadel paint is a real bugger to get off so I was scrubbing my hands with a nail brush for about an hour.

My hands were bandaged for about a week and I had to take antibiotics in case it got infected. That was not fun.


----------



## battleboy17 (Feb 13, 2009)

My worst/best injury was stabbing myself with a space marine powersword.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

After an long acpocalyptic battle which we played on the floor I wanted to stand up and than suddenly a pain shot right into my back (lumbago). I couldn't move for about three days.


----------



## Lord Castellan Mik (Nov 26, 2008)

While clipping and filing cadian body parts I created a quick fix system...

I held the part in my left hand and held in my right... a cross effect utilising an exacto blade, a file and a nylon brush... a quick rotation of the fingers had the required tool at the model work edge.

All of a sudden I got an itchy eye... automatically my right hand goes up...

Unfortunatly I was using the brush at the time and the blade ended up 5mm into my upper eye lid... amazingly no damage done, but I changed my system pretty quick.

I think I was lucky that it wasn't an itchy nose... blade into my eye scenario

Mik


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> My biggest injury was to my own self respect, cut my self good on a slicer at work (Deli) and when my manager asked if I was ok I told her "Ya its cool, I only took 1 wound and I passed my feel no pain test" ...
> 
> I am a sad person


That is to funny for me not to do next time I crash a dirt bike.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Sliced thumb to the bone with a knife while cleaning flash.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Blind Cougar said:


> But I think my best/worst was supergluing my forehead to my desk.
> 
> Got really frustrated putting an Assault Marine on his base. I calmly moved everything aside and out of the way, before slamming my head on the desk. Would've gotten another whack or two in, if it wasn't for the fact my head didn't come back up.
> 
> Yeah, I had a huge red mark on my forehead from skin loss for the next few days.


i dont know if it was you (HUGE coincidence if it is), but i have heard that something along the lines of this happened, and then the peeps in the shop took a load of stuff, and his buddy came in and said "busy day today then?" and this was when superglue-dude realised what they had all left for (couldnt see anything cos of angle of head), and then he just cut part of the laminate off the desk and looked around like 0.o

lol

M


----------



## Necronion squirrel (Jan 16, 2009)

My worst is when i cut my self on the fingerwith a SERIUOSLY sharp modelling knife while making terrain! It woud'nt stop bleading so i walked over to get some towels but pricked the same finger on a sharp point on one of my buildings! It stopped bleading but then a week later i superglued my index finger and right thumb togehter! Also that same day i tripped on a glued in flying stands with spikes on it, permantley breaking the model and making a big red hole in my foot! All that stuff hurt, alot...


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Was run over by someones remote controlled crusader. didn't get the license plate number. Are you required to have auto insurance on those?


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Poked myself in the eye with a tape measure three times in one game...How? you ask, good question.


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

Nothing but the usual glue fingers together, and cutting myself in the thumb (though I had some dry superglue on that spot, so didn't feel a thing).

On a different note, you made me consider using sunglasses when modelling. :grin:


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

i impaled my fingers a couple of times with chaos rhino extras..

but in game..this is what happened, and also words of advice:
don't charge a squad of 10 genestealers with broodlord (fully upgraded and all) with 8 berzerkers and a champion w/ power weapon. it'll end up in tears.


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I ended my last game badly, when I slammed my fist on the table, but hit my metal Tsons Sorcerer's sword, and got a huge cut alost an inch deep in my hand! I won the game though.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a two-inch long scar from attempting to cut an icon off the SM Chaplain. Xacto knife slipped and FLESH PARTED.

-Dirge


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

cutting of excess plastic on marines and cut a clean surface pretty deep too on the back of my thumb it was all smooth  but then blood everywhere, cant even bend my thumb without it hurting


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

I drilled into my finger, drilling out a barrel on one of my SM bolt guns. I'm sure I will have worse Since I just started playing. Me and knifes get along real good. I stabe me self in the leg once installing a floor once it the blade into in about 3 inchs. oh well it's worth it in the long run


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

2 times with me.

yesterday I was removing the turret of my predator tank to fix the manned heavy bolter when the dried super glue somehow shot out and cut my thumb which made it bleed for the next few minutes.

2nd time was maybe a few months ago, I was cutting the dry glue off one of my space marines with a clipper when it slipped and hit my thumb which made that wound bleed for a few minutes.


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

mostly cuts but not for a while luckily i'm a metal roofer so cuts happen all the time 

i'm currently building a table with tin as some parts went into room with light out walking suddenly pain look down about 1/2 inch into my foot was a hook shaped bit of tin in end just had to think of something else and yank hard.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Im almost to ashamed to talk about this one.
I was trying to unblock a tube of super glue and nothing was working so i had a look to see how bad it was blocked. i heard a pop and felt the glue hit me in my eyelid. In the sheer panic that then followed i blinked a few times, stuck my eye half open, and finally my thumb & index finger joined in for good luck. :blackeye:

Then the fear of going to hospital hit me, so i ran down stairs with my hand stuck to my face to get some help from my grand pappy, *who took a look, grabbed my arm! and yanked it!!!!!.* it felt like he ripped my eyelid clean off. Luckily it just peeled the skin on the upper lid. for weeks after, EVERY time i blinked it felt like being poked in the eye with a wedge of lemon. 

Im so afraid of super-glue now, i handle it like explosives.

*Never look down a loaded glue tube!!!!*


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I once accidentaly glued my hand to my school trousers. Luckily my mum had some make up remover around.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeez, Ive cut my thumb with the bloody scalpel so many times, the top parts just stopped bleeding and I can't feel half my bloody thumb anymore.

Thats not the worst though. Down at some gaming club, this dumb shit took the game too serious and knocked me one in the nose. Dirty bastard. I beat his head in with an ultra marines rhino but the dude cut my cheek open with a guard chimera. 
He got kicked out and I got a warning.
Stupid idiot, the Chimera still hadn't fired its HB yet.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol I dont know if I should post this but... 

I am a jeweler during the day, I have learned through careful training from my grandfather NOT TO FUCK UP. 

There is a very fine line between making expensive jewelery, and making expensive plastic space men, virtually similar techniques are involved but differ greatly when it comes to precision/care. The worst injuries I could get doing both jobs is probably cutting myself, but this rarely happens to me. 

The thing I cant seem to understand is how people get "injured" by superglue. GWS superglue is slow as maple syrup, all you need to do is pinch the bottle with MINIMAL force and "drop the glue" to where you want it. 

After reading this thread I am going to create one about modeling safety precautions. Stay tuned!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

FUZZTONE said:


> Im almost to ashamed to talk about this one.
> I was trying to unblock a tube of super glue and nothing was working so i had a look to see how bad it was blocked. i heard a pop and felt the glue hit me in my eyelid. In the sheer panic that then followed i blinked a few times, stuck my eye half open, and finally my thumb & index finger joined in for good luck. :blackeye:
> 
> Then the fear of going to hospital hit me, so i ran down stairs with my hand stuck to my face to get some help from my grand pappy, *who took a look, grabbed my arm! and yanked it!!!!!.* it felt like he ripped my eyelid clean off. Luckily it just peeled the skin on the upper lid. for weeks after, EVERY time i blinked it felt like being poked in the eye with a wedge of lemon.
> ...


That is HILARIOUS do you mind if I borrow it for my signature. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

worst injujry?
it was actually a self inflicted one out of pride, an almost SAW like injury :laugh:
glueing my warhound titan together, and one part just wouldnt glue, so as usual, i emptied half the superglue container onto it and held it together, it glued... to my fingers as well :laugh: not wanting to risk destroying my work, i reached for my stanley knife...:shok:

a lot of blood, very painfull, and some missing flesh

and that panel required some sanding

its all good now, and was epicaly worth it

non self inflicted? 

converting my inquisitor, off came the weapon, leaving a very sharp point...and my hand had alot of momentum :alcoholic:


almost?
i often wear reading glasses when im painting faces, i didnt take them off when i started modeling again, and boy am i glad

for what ever reason i was cutting towards myself, the usual flick, my arm and the knife came towards me, the lens of the glasses were so deeply scratched it was a miricle the lens pooped out of the frame, or else it might have shattered into my eye

needless to say i am ALOT more carefull these days


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Jackinator said:


> That is HILARIOUS do you mind if I borrow it for my signature. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease.


Sure man, if you want. k:

I think i must invest in some GW glue if its safer. what do you call a fear of super-glue?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

FUZZTONE said:


> what do you call a fear of super-glue?


 
I couldn't find a fear of glue... weird as there is a fear for every other known thing in this world. An even a fear of the unknown stuff too. But, everyone seems to like glue!

Find your fear here...
http://phobialist.com/​


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

iv just had a look at the phobia list to see if could find super-glue. no luck tho. but i did find this: 

Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia - Fear of long words:shok:

Its f***ing brilliant! :laugh:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Super glue in the eye - pain pain and more pain. Bought like 10 packs for $2 squeezed it and squeezed it but nothing came out then it burst and shot into my eye.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

I was cleaning off the build-up of plastic glue around my bottle, when a sharp bit went straight up under my fingernail:shok:
Oh, and I put my hand down on a Dark Eldar once,. Eeeeehhhh...


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Worst 40k injury had to be stepping on my just finished, converted carnifex with all the little spike pieces attached, a lil blood and the carnifex stuck, BUT THE MODEL WAS FINE SO WOOOO!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Slightly off topic, as it's wfb related, not 40k, and technically not an injury (except to my feelings and my pride), but it may give some of you a laugh:

I once spent about a month making a really sweet tudor style inn. 3 tiers, each overhanging the last, all wooden beams, leaded windows and individually crafted tiles, all set on a rather nice landscaped base. Without fail the best piece of scenery I had ever made. I was walking home from my mates house after a succesful session of dwarf cudgelling. The inn wouldn't fit in my carry-case, so it was (in hindsight, rather foolishly) balanced rather pecariously upon the top of the boxes I was carrying.

The wind took it. It landed in the middle of the road directly under the wheels of a ford mondeo travelling at about 40. It was flattened with a sickening popping noise, way beyond repair. It was crushed like a potato. And so was I.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

stepped on a few of my models a couple of months ago...left a few nasty marks on the bottom of my foot....needless to say some of the blood got on the models and when it dried it looked like mud on the models


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I was glueing a squad of termies together and lost my temper so i picked up and modelling knife and slammed it into my leg i laughed them saw the blood and was like "ohhh shit"........


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

Another stanley knife story, putting together my first leman russ and noticed the tracks were sitting funny, so i slipped the knife underneath and tried to level it off, thing goes flying, knife slices a 3" long gash across my finger, left a very knotty looking scar, i use it to measure range on my inquisition inferno pistols now lol


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I hear everybody talk about cutting themselves and glueing themselves... Wat i'm going to say is way more stupid...: I accidelty dropped my knive, it fell on my knee an while I was trying to catch it I hit the glue... the glue leaked into the wound, the knive made...

I had to go to the hospital to make sure i wasn't poisened... *lame...*
But a guy I once saw in my GW had cut of his index finger with the knive that is used for metal models... the one that looks like a butchers knife....


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I did pretty well.. new tub of super glue, knocked it off my desk, tried to grab it as it hit my leg, but it went all over my hand and my shorts, that then started smoking, hit my foot stuck my sock to my foot and my foot to the floor, by this time something in the super glue and my shorts is really reacting badly and its getting really hot, with both my leg and my hand burning, just ended up ripping my hand of my shorts then pulling the shorts off before it burnt any more, but I couldn't get them all the way off as my foot was still stuck to the floor, so they are smoking nicely and in the end just grit my teeth and leave a nice 6 inch strip of sock/flesh stuck to the floor, wasn't fun!


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

My own worste is simply gluing 3 fingers together with superglue whilst assembling GK Terminators. Fucking wrecked when I pulled them apart. But worste I've seen was whilst at GW, my friend Tim leaned on the table (or at least, that is what he was trying to do), but accidentally put his hand down very hard on the top of his Daemon Prince. His hand came up, with the Daemon Prince's sword embedded in his hand, the model dangling from him. In his defence, he didn't scream like a little girl. Could tell he wanted to though. =]


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

I was cutting out some dark elves and got stabbed by a spear, which surprised me, causing me to stab myself in the fingernail...which was actually pretty cool if u saw it at a certain angle :grin:


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I had been trimming and gluing for a few hours and one tyranid warrior's talon was refusing to stay put. I had added a bit more superglue and was so focused on holding it to set that I didn't hear my husband walk up behind me until he said, 'Looks great!' 

I jumped and 'nid parts when flying... right down the front of my low cut tank top. Super glue, sharp and pointy 'nid talons, and cleavage don't mix well. My husband though it was hilarious.


----------



## englhockey (Mar 19, 2009)

i glued my hand to my balls










jk:biggrin:


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

I slipped on a cloth and landed on my bros Dark eldar army and my chaos army. Man DE and chaos are very painful to fall on!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

My worst injury In was cutting some balsa wood with a scapel and I slipped. I sliced the web of skin between my thumb and fore finger. It took six stiches to fix.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

well my pinkys a bit shorter than god intended but it still moves


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

rdlb said:


> On Monday night I had my pride wounded by two Daemon Princes...


Is it just me, or does this insinuate Daemon rape?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes it does, Winterous, yes it does.

Friend's best injury (more of a story, really) is getting a metal model lost in my friend Adam's leg. (It's prosthetic.) He had a temporary replacement leg that was hollow, and he managed to lose a chaplain's jump pack through a joint or something. It rattled when he walked for 2 days :biggrin:

My best is swallowing a tube (don't ask) that was supposed to be part of my terrain. For future warning, it's not that easy to find Heimlich when you're in a craft store.


----------



## Nikeffo (Mar 26, 2009)

Sat down on a Land Raider sprue once and one of the sharp ends ended up where it shouldn't..... Yes, I was nekkid


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Nikeffo said:


> Sat down on a Land Raider sprue once and one of the sharp ends ended up where it shouldn't..... Yes, I was nekkid


T_T
That's wretched!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

If I knew you'd had your ass all over your models I'm not sure I'd play you uke:
Jjokes


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

well i have never ever superglued anything together or cut myself with a knife my worst is rebreaking my pinky toe that i had broken while playing basketball by dropping one of the old entirely metal dreads on it. needless to say it felt my wrath when it ht the opposite side of my garage wall.:aggressive:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nikeffo said:


> Sat down on a Land Raider sprue once and one of the sharp ends ended up where it shouldn't..... Yes, I was nekkid


Ok i have to be the guy to ask this don't I??? Why where you naked near a landraider????????:shok:

And my worst Injury was Leaning down on a table and getting about 25 Pointy second edition Grots stuck in my hand <.< (Stooped Helmet...)


----------



## Nikeffo (Mar 26, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ok i have to be the guy to ask this don't I??? Why where you naked near a landraider????????:shok:


Just came out of the shower, and wanted to inspect my new landraider. One of the sprues was on the chair (I blame the kids) and I didn't see it, now one of the plastic thingies had a slight elevation and crunch, scream, "S**T!!!!", "What the...?", more screaming etc.

You wanted my worst, I gave you my worst  No, I don't have pictures...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

GOOD!
So uh, did the part break?
That would be the real tragedy


----------



## Nikeffo (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> GOOD!
> So uh, did the part break?
> That would be the real tragedy


No, hehe, it didn't. But still, painfull and humiliating.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Gotta hate those moments :S


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nikeffo said:


> Just came out of the shower, and wanted to inspect my new landraider. One of the sprues was on the chair (I blame the kids) and I didn't see it, now one of the plastic thingies had a slight elevation and crunch, scream, "S**T!!!!", "What the...?", more screaming etc.
> 
> You wanted my worst, I gave you my worst  No, I don't have pictures...


And Thus He had to ask his Wife to remove a multi-Melta From his butt..........:laugh:

And for the record i have sat on models before to.....they where just no pointy (My Morathi will never be the same again....):laugh:


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

this was my most mentaly and physicaly painful experience. First, i sat down on my stegadon box. Big deal right?...... welll it had 5k points of necrons in it....... Then i got pissed so i slammed my fist against the table, but it hit a cities of death building...... where there were 3 of the REALLY pointy spears.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

123birds said:


> this was my most mentaly and physicaly painful experience. First, i sat down on my stegadon box. Big deal right?...... welll it had 5k points of necrons in it....... Then i got pissed so i slammed my fist against the table, but it hit a cities of death building...... where there were 3 of the REALLY pointy spears.


O_O
Dayem!
That sucks man, that's like $200 and a hand!


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

hahah love it how you say "and a hand" its like the $200 is worth more than a fully functioning limb


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> hahah love it how you say "and a hand" its like the $200 is worth more than a fully functioning limb


Well, he didn't exactly PAY for his hand


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

And I mean, you can always replace the hand (what are family for?)... But $200 is hard to come by!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Getting a dremel that was on caught in my hair wasn't a fun experiance...


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

I was playing a game against chaos and i lost, ending my 14 game winning streak with my space wolves. As you can imagine, i was really pissed off that the streak was ended, so i slammed my fist on the table. Unfortunatly abbaddon was sitting were i slammed it and even more unfortunatly, the orks were right in naming them spiky boyz, cause i got all of abbaddons rack stuck inside my hand, and i had to have an operation to get it removed because it was so far in. The guy felt bad and gave me his abbaddon, but it still hurt like FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lupercal101 said:


> The guy felt bad and gave me his abbaddon, but it still hurt like FUCK!!!!!!!


He should have felt angry and demand you pay for a new one :laugh:


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

when i saw stuck my hand to my balls, thats when the screen stopped responding, and i came back to the page, and scrolled down like half an inch and saw the Jk, so for 2 mins i thought you were fidling with your self with super glue... tottally worth those 2 mins of laughing.


----------



## air (May 11, 2009)

Having a leman russ thrown at me, ducking and getting skwered by the converted metal sythes on a carnifex.


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

god, when i saw this post i was thinking the typical xacto knife injuries. some of these seem to be rather painful. Now I feel kind of lucky, also adhering your fingers together is not an injury.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

air said:


> Having a leman russ thrown at me, ducking and getting skwered by the converted metal sythes on a carnifex.


can i ask, why did you have a leman russ getting thrown at you?


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

My worst injury has to be slicing half of one of may fingures to the bone so that it and part of my nail was only attached by the sking at the very tip of my fingure,

the stupidest accedent must be when my brother, after writing up a necromunda gang list got the cap at the end of a biro stuck so deep in his ear we couldn't see it, 3 hours later in A&E he sneezed and it poped out, he was 14 at the time.


----------



## SONSOFTHEWARMASTER (Feb 12, 2009)

A friend of mine broke his toe by dropping a figure case on it!...

Dumb bugger!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I very recently had to go to hospital because a piece of sprue I clipped off to make rubble with flew into my eye. It started bleeding and it got infected by the time the doctor saw to me. I went blind in my left eye until the day after.


----------



## Autarch_of_Khaine (Jul 16, 2009)

i've never had horrible luck with xacto knives, so the worst thing that happened to me was when I was carrying a monolith down stairs for one of my friends. I tripped. I never realized how pointy those things were before...


----------



## ultramarine ultramad (Jul 13, 2009)

*Hahaha*



Blind Cougar said:


> Well, I've stabbed myself plenty of times already of my Lizardmen Saurus Spear...lizards...
> 
> But I think my best/worst was supergluing my forehead to my desk.
> 
> ...


hilarious that is just bonkers +rep my worst one was when i tripped on to a GW in-store game of battle for skull pass my face was full of evil blue goblin spears i turned white and collapsed and woke up in hospital!! PS. OW


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I slice my hand cardcore while making a DKOK command squad DAMN YOU RESIN. luckily a had enough superglue to seal it up. Anyway more BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!


----------



## fastchocolatesurprise (Jun 28, 2009)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> me, I roled a snake-eyes and my head exploded.


Bwah haha HoL, fuzzteeth rolls snakes eyes while tying his shoelaces

As for me , I was using a soldering gun to put pockmarks from gunfire in an ork trukk (I know, I know, I was younger and dumber)and it slipped out of my grasp....... and fell directly towards my gentleman's region. :cray: I caught it but that ended up being an issue. Burned my hand quite good.


----------

